# Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

					Ohne gutes Werkzeug macht der PC-Zusammenbau und vor allem das Modding keinen großen Spaß. Daher haben wir einige Tipps zusammengestellt, wie Sie Ihren Werkzeugvorrat aufrüsten können.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*


----------



## Yassen (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Aha das braucht man also alles.
das ist  doch alles quatsch sowas braucht man nie zum basteln am pc.


----------



## Arino (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

haha also ich schraub auch immer mitm schraubenschlüssel an der grafikkarte rum.


----------



## Jack ONeill (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Arino schrieb:


> haha also ich schraub auch immer mitm schraubenschlüssel an der grafikkarte rum.


 
Also ich nehm da doch lieber nen Hammer wenn die Graka mal wieder raus muss, geht doch schneller


----------



## Addi (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Klar ich brauchte neulich ne 32er Nuss für meinen CPU Kühler


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Steckschlüssel- und Gabe/Ringschlüssel-Sätze? Moment mal, bin Ich noch bei PCGH oder ist das hier das Autoschrauberforum?


----------



## Bandicoot (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Also Schraubenschlüssel hab ich auch noch nicht gebraucht  aber das Mannesmann M11410 Schraubendrehersatz 18-teilig (für 12,98€) kann ich Empfehlen, habs selbst seit 1 Jahr. Es ist magnetisch was das Arbeiten ungemein erleichtert! Abnutzung trotz häufigen Gebrauchs fast Null durch die gehärteten Spitzen ! Für den Preis sehr gut, ich hab noch 16€ bezahlt !


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Eure Anzeigen waren auch mal schlauer 

Zum Schrauben am Rechner brauchst du einen Schraubendreher, wenn du einen Macho kaufst wird der sogar direkt mit geliefert.


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Steckschlüssel- und Gabe/Ringschlüssel-Sätze? Moment mal, bin Ich noch bei PCGH oder ist das hier das Autoschrauberforum?


 
Gabel/Ringschlüsselsatz kann man doch gebrauchen! wenn man mit 8er oder 10er Schrauben und Muttern sein Gehäuse zusammenzimmert.. 

Ist aber ne Typische "PCGH-Redaktion" Anzeige..


----------



## IceMaster88 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Haha ich benutze auch gerne mal nen 55er Maulschlüssel wenn der PC mal wieder nicht will 
Ne also nen Kreuz- und ein Schlitzschraubendreher sind die am häufigsten gebrauchten Werkzeuge.


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

ich frag mich nur wer dahinter sitzt und so ein Mist zusammenstellt und Postet.


----------



## Zsinj (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Hallo?

Gab es da eine Verwechslung??!

Spontan würde ich den hier mal vorschlagen: 
Wiha 27252 302 ESD HK 501 5tlg.
Das andere zeug passt eher in ein Auto Tuning Forum


----------



## rakul (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur wer dahinter sitzt und so ein Mist zusammenstellt und Postet.


 
der zuständige redakteur steht stets links unter der überschrift des artikels, also in diesem fall: Daniel Waadt

ob er das aber nur vorgesetzt bekommt, da es sich um ne anzeige handelt, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.

schraubendreher, zangen, manchmal auch pinzetten sehe ich noch ein, für nen "pc-schrauber"....


ABER: schraubenschlüssel, nuss u.ä. werden wohl kaum benötigt.... da fehlt aber noch was in der liste:

wie wär´s mit nem hammer, meißel, schweißgerät, etc. ... ?!


----------



## Elthy (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ich habe noch nie was anderes als einen großen Kreuzschraubenzieher gebraucht. Der von Thermalright, der beim Macho beilliegt ist perfekt!


----------



## Pixy (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Als ich im Dezember meinen Rechner zusammengebaut habe, habe ich genau *einen* (1) Schraubenzieher benötigt.
Dieser war sogar vom Macho, da meine Freundin den Kühler bekam (dieser ist auch magnetisch).

Im Prinzip muss heutzutage nur das Mainbord, gegebenfalls die GPU (und andere Hardware wie z.B Soundkarte), der CPU Kühler und evtl. Lüfter verschraubt werden.
Und komisch, sie haben alle fast eine Größe so das *ein* Schraubendreher reicht.

Selbst die Netzteile, zumindest die von BeQuiet, haben Schrauben dabei, die man per Hand eindrehen kann.
Wozu im Gottes Namen braucht man da ein komplettes Set und schlimmer noch Torx usw.

Wer ein einigermaßen aktuelles Gehäuse besitzt, benötigt immer weniger Werkzeug.

Wer hat die News erstellt? 
Den würde ich erstmal in den Urlaub schicken, derjenige kann nicht mehr zwischen einem Auto und einem PC unterscheiden, zuviel Hardware geschnuppert.


----------



## tils (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

son zufall. son satz ringschlüssel habe ich mir grad vorgestern wegene einer TFT wandmontage kaufen müssen


----------



## Lt.Muuh (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Also mir reicht ein Vorschlaghammer, alles andere ist überflüssig


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> ich frag mich nur wer dahinter sitzt und so ein Mist zusammenstellt und Postet.


 
Niemand, ich gehe davon aus die sind Automatisiert. Allerdings müssen die mindestens 1mal geschrieben werden, wer sowas schreibt als PCGHler gehört meiner meinung nach geteert und gefedert.


----------



## maxmueller92 (12. Mai 2013)

Haha den ganzen Kram braucht man um ein gesunkenes Uboot zu reparieren, ich für meinen Teil bin mit 2 Schraubenziehern, zwei Imbusschlüsseln, meinem Taschenmesser und einer kleinen Zange immer gut gefahren


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Das hat sicher nur wieder was mit Geld für Werbung zu tun mehr nicht. Die wissen doch genau, das man als PC Bastler, wirklich nur einen Kreuzschraubenzieher braucht. Ich hab bisher nicht wirklich mehr gebraucht. Natürlich kann man auch einen Seitenschneider für Kabelbinder gebrauchen aber das war es schon. Bei dieser Anzeige geht es nicht um Ahnung sondern um Werbung. Wie schon so oft bei so unsinnigen Anzeigen.

Discounter haben nicht die Qualität? Was soll denn Mannesmann sonst sein? Das bekommen wir hier andauernd im Penny, Lidl,Aldi ect..


----------



## Rizoma (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Bandicoot schrieb:


> Also Schraubenschlüssel hab ich auch noch nicht gebraucht  aber das Mannesmann M11410 Schraubendrehersatz 18-teilig (für 12,98€) kann ich Empfehlen, habs selbst seit 1 Jahr. Es ist magnetisch was das Arbeiten ungemein erleichtert! Abnutzung trotz häufigen Gebrauchs fast Null durch die gehärteten Spitzen ! Für den Preis sehr gut, ich hab noch 16€ bezahlt !


 
Den hat irgend ein Discounter derzeit für nen 10´er ich glaub Netto war es.


----------



## rakul (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



tils schrieb:


> son zufall. son satz ringschlüssel habe ich mir grad vorgestern wegene einer TFT wandmontage kaufen müssen


 

naja, das ist dann wohl eher die ausnahme^^ regulär allerdings unnötig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Aha Teleshopping auf PCGH, aber das Werkzeug würde ich nichtmal klauend aus dem Laden tragen ( außer Proxxon ). Werkzeuge für deutlich unter einem Taler pro Stück da hat es wohl nur neben etwas gelegen mit Chrom - Vanadium. Da müßte ja schon ein Gutschein für die 1. Hilfe im Krankenhaus gleich mitgeliefert werden.


----------



## Rizoma (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Naja für den Normalverbraucher der ein oder zwei mal im Jahr Werkzeug in der Hand hat reicht schon Mannesman Werkzeug für jemanden der das zeug dann auch mal häufiger benutzt solte schon Hochwertigeres Kaufen wobei ich Proxon auch nicht wirklich zu Hochwertig zählen würde sondern eher zu Mittelklasse


----------



## keinnick (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ich weiß nicht was Ihr habt... Die Zwölfkantnüsse mit den Zündkerzeneinsätzen nutze ich echt häufig bei der Rechnerwartung. Am besten zusammen mit der Hebelumschaltknarre inkl. Kardangelenk. Wichtig ist es allerdings vorher, den Rechner mit einer handelsüblichen Hebebühne aufzubocken


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



keinnick schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was Ihr habt... Die Zwölfkantnüsse mit den Zündkerzeneinsätzen nutze ich echt häufig bei der Rechnerwartung. Am besten zusammen mit der Hebelumschaltknarre inkl. Kardangelenk. Wichtig ist es allerdings vorher, den Rechner mit einer handelsüblichen Hebebühne aufzubocken


 
Genau, eine Hebebühnen P/L Tabelle fehlt noch. Low Budget bis High End.. Eventuell noch Kompressor Vergleiche..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Flex, Vorschlaghammer, Brechstange und Schneidbrenner sind die wahren Hobbywerkzeuge. Für das Finale wäre noch ein Betonmischer ganz nett damit man die Mißerfolge standesgemäß unter die Erde bekommt.
Ich habe hier einen Knarrenkasten von Proxxon der selbst extremsten Profieinsatz schadlos überstanden hat. Bei meinem Bekannten gingen in der gleichen Zeit mehrere Knarren von Gedore und Hazet in den Schrauberhimmel. Bei Schraubendrehern und Schraubenschlüssel mache ich keine Gefangene, da muß die Qualität schon stimmen.


----------



## Rizoma (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Mir ist Qualität auch lieber habe aber auch schon Drehmomentschlüssel oder Knarren von Proxxon sterben sehen


----------



## Leandros (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Black und Decker.


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ich weiss gar nicht was ihr habt. Hammer und Zange sind doch essentiell beim CPU bzw. Kühlerwechsel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bc9DFvSuRRU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## matti30 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

reich mir mal den 6mm Ringschlüssel. Was hastn vor? Na das Mainboard ausbauen


----------



## |L1n3 (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

wollt hier eigentlich auch was blödes posten .. aber wie ich mir das hier so durchles habt ihr ja schon alles abgedeckt


----------



## Dartwurst (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Leider kann ich jetzt erst antworten...Die Schweissarbeiten an meinen Speicherriegeln dauerten doch länger als erwartet.


----------



## symbi (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Klar braucht man das wenn man aus seinem PC nen Hubschrauber basteln will unbedingt/nicht


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (12. Mai 2013)

Die Kommentare hier sind einfach der Hammer, ich habe schon länger nicht mehr so sehr beim Lesen eines Threads im Forum gelacht


----------



## Leandros (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Dartwurst schrieb:


> Leider kann ich jetzt erst antworten...Die Schweissarbeiten an meinen Speicherriegeln dauerten doch länger als erwartet.


 
Du hast Gewonnen. Bester Kommentar in diesem Thread.


----------



## Rurdo (13. Mai 2013)

Joah...

Über minderwertige Discounterware lästern und dann 100 teilige Sets um 30€ empfehlen 
Ich frag mich wieviel Amazon denn gezahlt hat???


----------



## Bandicoot (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Dafür gabs n Plasmaschweisgerät zum DVDs brenn umsonst


----------



## Hoelli (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Und wo ist die Stichsäge, wenn ich mal wieder ein zu großes Mainboard für mein Micro-ATX Gehäuse gekauft habe?


----------



## keinnick (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Hoelli schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Stichsäge, wenn ich mal wieder ein zu großes Mainboard für mein Micro-ATX Gehäuse gekauft habe?


 
Mainboards sägt man nicht, Du kannst es aber mit einer Bohrmaschine versuchen: Wenn der CPU-Kühler nicht passt: Mainboard durchbohren? Leserbrief der Woche


----------



## Timsu (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



matti30 schrieb:


> reich mir mal den 6mm Ringschlüssel. Was hastn vor? Na das Mainboard ausbauen


 
Sind die Abstandshalter für das Mobo nicht oft 6mm Sechskant?


----------



## Tripleh84 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Mir fällt grad ein..Ich hab schonmal ne Bohrmaschine gebraucht für meine alte Grafikkarte damals.. Kühlerlöcher net gepasst.. Grad aufgebohrt.. :-


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Hoelli schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Stichsäge, wenn ich mal wieder ein zu großes Mainboard für mein Micro-ATX Gehäuse gekauft habe?


Wie wäre es denn mit ner Abkantbank vom LIDL? Ich denke das "Folding@home" Team hat reichlich Erfahrung darin zuhause Mainboards zu falten. Das ist doch folding@home, oder etwa nicht?

Aber wo wie schon beim Schweißen sind. Wo bleibt denn die Lötpaste um den Kühler auf der CPU zu montieren?


----------



## beren2707 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Also was man so alles an Werkzeug braucht... Die Automechanikerausstattung meines Vaters habe ich dann doch in den letzten 10 Jahren nicht wirklich benötigt, magnetische Schraubendreher, Schlüssel für Mainboardabstandshalter und Kabelbinder reichen für 99% aller Schrauber aus. Wer mal den vernieteten HDD-Käfig ausbauen möchte, muss halt kurz den Akkubohrer bemühen, aber ansonsten: Wozu all dieses Zeug? Für Werbeeinnahmen aus Affliate-Links? Die verlinkten Schraubendreher-Sets sind ja teilweise noch für den angedachten Zweck "in Ordnung/brauchbar", spätestens bei den Gabelschlüssel-Sets oder den Ratsche-Kästen fällt jedoch auf, woher der Wind weht.


----------



## instagib (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Werkzeug dies beim PC "basteln" WIRKLICH! sinnvoll wäre  gibt es gar nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ich nutze seit über 10 Jahren nur einen Schraubendreher, der stammt aus dem Boardwerkzeug von Volkswagen. Es ist einfach der Volksschraubendreher


----------



## tils (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

ich hab auch mal bei der 60jähriogen nachbarin ne netzwerkkarte mim gummihammer in den pci slot geschlagen, weils nicht anders ging. hat sogar gefunzt


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad ein..Ich hab schonmal ne Bohrmaschine gebraucht für meine alte Grafikkarte damals.. Kühlerlöcher net gepasst.. Grad aufgebohrt.. :-


 Scheint neuerdings en Vogue zu sein, die Bohrmaschine einzusetzen


----------



## Speed4Fun (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Bei Wagenheber, Drehmomentschlüssel und Schlagschrauber mögen die Kommentare in diesem Thread noch angebracht sein.

Definitiv sinnvoll und über die Jahre immer wieder im Einsatz gewesen ist eine gute Lötstation samt Abisolierwerkzeug.

Ebenso benötigt der ambitionierte Gehäuseschrauber mindestens einen guten Dremel und/oder ähnliches Fräs- und Schleifmaterial.

Auch Lackierwerkzeug, sei es ein richtiger Kompressor oder ein kleines Paintbrush-Equipment, macht hin und wieder Sinn.

Von einem handlichen Akku-Schrauber/Bohrer und einem Multimeter ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## Yassen (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*



Speed4Fun schrieb:


> Bei Wagenheber, Drehmomentschlüssel und Schlagschrauber mögen die Kommentare in diesem Thread noch angebracht sein.
> 
> Definitiv sinnvoll und über die Jahre immer wieder im Einsatz gewesen ist eine gute Lötstation samt Abisolierwerkzeug.
> 
> ...



ich glaube du redest nicht vom Gehäuseschrauber sondern vom modder

Leute schaut euch das hier an: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...uft-nichmehr-nach-einbau-von-cpu-kuehler.html ich habe mich zerfezt


----------



## lunar19 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Wunderbare Kommentare  Ich bin bis jetzt auch mit einem Schraubenzieher-Set aus dem Discount klar gekommen und bin bis jetzt zufrieden...Für mich also auch eher Werbung als wirkliche Neuigkeit


----------



## Verminaard (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Die haben einen vernuenftigen Kettenzug vergessen. Falls das die Grafikkarte doch etwas fester sitzt.




instagib schrieb:


> Werkzeug dies beim PC "basteln" WIRKLICH! sinnvoll wäre  gibt es gar nicht.


 
Motherboardbolzen befestige ich doch lieber mit passendem Werkzeug.
Ein vernuenftiger Schraubendreher, Elektronikseitenschneider, Pinzette sollte auch dabei sein.
Mit der Zeit hab ich auch einen kleinen Werkzeugkoffer mit allerlei Zeugs, welches ich immer wieder mal brauchen konnte, fuellen koennen.
Liegt vielleicht daran, das ich doch lieber mit ordentlichem Werkzeug arbeite und oefters an Rechnern rumschraube.

Den einzigen brauchbaren Maulschluessel, den man irgendwo brauchen kann, bei Anschluessen fuer Wasserkuehlung mit Schluesselweite 16 ist nicht dabei.


----------



## Speed4Fun (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Praktisches Werkzeug für PC-Schrauber bei Amazon im Überblick [Anzeige]*

Ein fast unentbehrliches Werkzeug ist eine Kabelbinderzange mit einem guten Set an Kabelbindern.


----------

